# steaming (navigation/fishing)



## fisherwoman

Hola,

Alguien sabe como traducir "steaming" al español en un contexto de pesca o navegación? Steaming se usa en inglés (en pesca) de las siguientes maneras:
We are steaming back to port
The steaming time to the next fishing area..
Basicamente se refiere al tiempo durante el cual el barco se desplaza entre caladeros o areas de pesca (el tiempo durante el cual el barco está en desplazamiento pero no está pescando)

Necesito traducir "increased steaming distace"

Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias !


----------



## frida-nc

"Steaming" tiene que ser una metáfora, si no se trata de buques al vapor. Me gusta tu "desplazamiento," o "recorrido acuático" quizá.

No soy experta, pero me parecía que "steaming time" equivalía simplemente al tiempo gastado en movimiento de la embarcación (especialmente la ida y la vuelta), y "steaming distance" simplemente la distancia.
En lenguaje figurado, "Steaming" implica movimiento directo y rapido. Si yo escuchara "We are steaming back to port" en un barco no de vapor, lo interpretaría "volvemos al puerto a una velocidad alta."


----------



## fisherwoman

Me preguntaba si en español hay algún verbo o palabra equivalente (un poco más técnica), quizás no la hay...

Gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## andurinha

Siento que sea hoy, cuatro meses después; pero para que los posibles futuros foreros que entren en este Thread, Steaming se utiliza como término en el mundo marítimo para "navegación". Por lo que, de haber visto antes tu pregunta, fisherwoman, podría haberte asegurado que el término que buscabas es "tiempo de navegación".
Siento no haberte podido ayudar a tiempo; pero espero que sirva para futuras consultas.


----------



## mjose79

Me ayudaste a mi! Gracias!!


----------



## yogui

Y a mi...muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## Tati Villamont

Y también a mí, gracias!


----------



## kante0

Y mi también.

Muchas gracias


----------



## andurinha

Me alegro ;-) Espero poder seguir ayudando por aquí.

Un abrazo a tod@s


----------



## UrbanCowboy

Y a mi también, muchas gracias. En el contexto creo que si es totalmente correcto "navegacion". Si se refiere a una navegación entre dos puntos fijos, como pueden ser dos puertos tambien se utiliza singladura. En mi caso tenia que traducir lo siguiente: "It is difficult to avoid to long steaming legs, but I have tried to minimize as best as I can" En este caso se refiere a transectos de navegación (steaming legs) entre rutas prefijadas donde realmente se hace un tipo de trabajo (en este caso rastreo acústico). Gracias otra vez a Andurinha.


----------

